# Called in my first one



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Yep i did it and was more excited than a fat kid at ihop. I did not have a gun with me so i couldnt shoot it but it sure was fun. I have been practicing with a primos hot dog. The other day im on a dirt road standing by the truck. I had been calling and calling , mostly howls (not even sure what kind of howls i was doing to be honest) anyway i heard a couple of yelps in the woods and thought man was that them? About 5 or 10 minutes later this coyote comes out in the tree line and stares at me. All i could do was freeze up and watch. Well he went into the clear cut and dissapeared into so tall grass. I started to do a dying rabbit and he ran back the way he came, guess he didnt like that sound from me







What a great feeling im hooked to say the least.

I just bought a johnny stewart variable pitch call, what is that black piece that comes with it? I think they call it a voice on the package. Is this something i am suppose to use with it? thanks for any info on that you have. It does a great puppy distress. Good luck future hunts everyone


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good for you singlesix. Keep practicing and learn from what works as well as what doesn't and you will see many more dogs coming your way. Wait till you drop your first coyote, you will never forget it.
Not familiar with the JS variable pitch, sorry.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Singlesix!! I'm not familiar with the JS variable either, but would guess that it will somehow change the pitch of the call. I have to wonder if that yote had heard a distressed rabbit call before. That'll teach you to leave your gun at home!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good deal singlesix. Just think---one moment you were a normal person and BAM!!!---now your a Coyoteaholic. Great Job.

I think the little black thinggie is to change the reed.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Way to go Singlesix wait till you get to bust them and your blood starts pumping you get so excited it's hard to remain focused or for me it is I still get excited and shakey but I calm down and BAM one more yote takin a dirt nap


----------

